# Question about Dies



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

My father in law has just purchased a used Lee reloading press that came with quite a bit of equipment from a local gunsmith. He and I are both interested in learing about loading and we are both excited about having the press. 

He shoots a .45 long colt and wants to get the dies for reloading for it. I plan to get the dies for his birthday but have no idea what I need and where to purchase from.

(The owner of a local gun range is going to help us get started learning to use the equipment)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

This thread is a good place to start.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2981


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

to start out with i'd get a three die set for reloading handgun rounds.... there's nothing wrong with lee dies in my opinion..... make sure to get a sizing die with carbide insert though.. saves alot of grief by not having to lube the cases... i use a lee carbide speed die set to reload .38 spl,.357 magnums, and 9mms (9mm die set for them)....... i like the speed dies but i haven't seen any offered for sale for awhile now...... once i learned the ins and outs of reloading i found them to be very easy to use for my set up... i reload off two single presses side by side on my bench... i bought and extra die body so i can have both presses in action at the same time........ good luck and be safe .... 

JJB


----------

